# Mosquito Lottery



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

APPLICATIONS FOR MOSQUITO CREEK RESERVOIR 

WATERFOWL BLINDS TO BE ACCEPTED

AKRON, OH - Applications for Mosquito Creek Reservoir waterfowl blind locations will be collected Saturday, August 19, 2006 at 9:00 a.m. at the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlifes Mosquito Creek hunter check station. Individuals must apply in person and exhibit their 2006 hunting license with wetland habitat stamp endorsement or a 2006 federal duck stamp. Registration will begin at 8:00 am.

Individuals who accept a blind location will have 45 days in which to construct a blind on the designated location. All blinds must bear a tag with the name and address of the owner. Blinds must be removed within 30 days of the close of waterfowl season.

Applicants should note that the Mandatory Reporting Zone (MRZ), which includes the Mosquito Lake Area, will be enforced again this year. The daily bag limit in the MRZ during the early goose season and the regular waterfowl season is two (2) geese with possession limit of four (4). 

The Mosquito Creek hunter check station is located at 8303 North Park Avenue in Bloomfield. For more information contact the Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area at 440-685-4776 or the Division of Wildlife District Three office at the number listed below.


----------

